# Barred Rocks - Hen or Rooster?



## PrincessFerf

I have a group of 19-week old Barred Rocks. I feel that we have at least 2 or 3 roosters in the group, but I'm not 100% sure that they are. 

Is there a good way to tell the difference at this age? I thought that the ones who's face was redder than the others + had a larger comb were the roosters, but after doing a bit of internet research... I'm now doubting myself.

I can take pictures of each bird (if needed) and post them here for your expert opinions if you feel that would be easier. 

I'd like to send the roosters to freezer camp next week... I don't want fertilized eggs. (I may want to hatch eggs someday, but not right now.)

Thanks guys and gals!


----------



## Dr. Mom

One of my 6-week-old BR roos has started to crow. He sounds real funny. The roos combs are already larger than the hens at this stage. At about 3 to 4 months their tail feathers start to grow out and the roos should start crowing by 4 months. They also are much bigger than the hens. Some roos will mature earlier than the others and become dominate over the other smaller roos. By 4 to 4 1/2 months I have to separate the hens to keep the roos from fighting.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Barred Rock Roos are usually a lot lighter colored than the hens


----------



## PrincessFerf

Hmm... I think I will take some pictures and post them. 

I have seen some of them running into each other and "chest butting" (I thought that was a roo-only behavior?).


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

Check the feathers back near, just in front of, the tail. If it's a roo, they'll be longer and pointed...almost falling like strange hair. On a pullet, they'll be round ended, broader and shorter. 

By 19weeks you should be seeing a larger comb on the males..distinct points and scallops. On the pullet it will be a shorter comb...looking more like waves. 

The males should have longer tail feathers, too, starting to arc over into a "waterfall" sort of thing. The pullets will have more of a compact set of feathers.


----------



## Guest

Maybe the pictures of barred rocks here will help:

http://feathersite.com/Poultry/CGP/Rocks/BRKRocks.html

The roosters are lighter colored than the hens.


----------



## PrincessFerf

Excellent site, ladycat... thank you.

Based on all of this, it appears I have one rooster out of the 9. I banded him with a "chicken bracelet" so it will be easy for me to pack up the birds (I'm also taking several of my older birds) to take to the processor. The only thing that doesn't fit about him is that his feathers aren't lighter than the others, his are actually darker than some. But he does have the biggest comb/waddle and his tail feathers are "messy", almost like the beginnings of a waterfall.


----------



## gold'nchocolate

You mentioned that they are 19 wks old. I would think that by now they would be crowing if they are cockerels. I have a BO "pullet"  that started crowing by 8 wks old, so my suspicions of him not really being a pullet were true.


----------



## springvalley

You can also check the legs. Roosters will have the start of spurs. It will be just a pimple, but it will be a start. - Catherine


----------



## mommagoose_99

At 19 weeks if you have a rooster you would know. They begin crowing and mounting hens at that age. Barred Rock roosters are lighter colored right away. I can tell a male from a female at 5 weeks based on the color. Amale will have wider white bands and females tend to have white and black bands of equal width. Good luck with your birds. I think they may all be females.
Linda


----------



## mommagoose_99

I have two barred rock hens with spur buds and they are good layers.
Please post pictures of your questionable Barred Rocks we love to look.
Linda


----------



## PrincessFerf

Mommagoose, I think you might be right. The more I watch them, the more I'm thinking that the one "rooster" might be a hen afterall. Although her tail is much prettier than the others. And she is a bit more aggressive than the others, too. 

I've decided to give them until October 13th to determine which of my older hens is still laying. I would keep all of them in "retirement" but I don't have enough room in my coop for that many birds, especially in the winter when snow is on the ground and the birds don't want to leave the coop. I guess I can't blame them... what fun is free ranging when all there is to eat outside is snow?


----------



## Cyngbaeld

Spurs aren't reliable indicator of sex. I have quite a few hens with spurs. They come in handy for a hen who doesn't want me messing with the eggs she is trying to hatch.


----------



## bstuart29

Bearfootfarm said:


> Barred Rock Roos are usually a lot lighter colored than the hens


 I agree this is the the easiest way to tell the sex, a friend who has raised chickens probaly over 60 years is who showed me the hens have darker feathers.


----------



## Oldntimes

I have raise barred Rocks for years . I can usally tell for sure at 3 weeks old. The roos are lighter greyish feathers and thwe hens are black. barred Rocks are very easy to tell the gender Please post pic if you can...


----------



## lauriej57

I have 2 barred rocks that are 20 weeks old, they look identical, color wise, the one with the smaller, lighter comb, has 2 tail feathers sticking up, I have smoothed them down several times, thinking maybe my roo tried mounting and messed up her feathers, they don't pull out either, but they keep popping back up. She doesn't crow, but some of her characteristics remind me of a rooster. By the way, my 25 week old RIR rooster just started crowing last week.


----------

